# ROME: GOOD MORNING DOLCE VITA



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

_*I hope you'll enjoy the real Rome*_


_From my flickr book:_









_Via dei Coronari (the street famous for its Antique Shops)_


















_Largo Febo, a charming little square between Piazza Navona and Via dei Coronari_











_Vicolo degli Acetari (a cute corner near Campo de' Fiori)_











_Sant'Andrea della Valle (seen from Largo del Pallaro)_










_&_








_When in Rome always look over you_











_Lungotevere Sangallo_











_Via Santa Maria in Monticelli_


















_Vicolo del Bollo & Via Santa Maria in Monticelli (details)_











_Antica Giostra dei Cavalli (Piazza Navona)_











_Fontana delle Tartarughe (Ghetto)_











_Chiesa di Sant'Ivo alla Sapienza_










_&_








_Piazza dei Burrò_











_Piazza Navona by night_











_Piazza di Pietra by night_










_&_








_The church & the gallery_











_Santa Maria in Campitelli_










_&_








_Stairway to Gianicolo_


















_Hidden squares_











_Sant'Eustachio church_











_Santa Maria della Pace_











_Courtyard_











_Piazza Navona_









_&_








_The real Rome_










_&_








_The temple & the fountain (Gianicolo)_











_The Trevi Fountain by night_


















_The restaurant & the shop_


















_Where is the truth?_











_Luxometro_











_La Città Eterna_


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

pretty  thanks


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

Pincio said:


> _Via Santa Maria in Monticelli_


Stupenda con la Fiat 500


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Generally that places are not the most known ones in Rome. There isn't Colosseum, there isn't St. Peter Basilica, St. Angel Castle, Spanish Steps, Trastevere, Campo de' Fiori, the Roman Forum, Pantheon, Via del Corso, the Palatine Hill. However, I don't see garbage, I don't see so many tags, I don't see nothing disgusting.


----------



## Prosciutto (Jun 28, 2006)

Bravo, grazie per le immagini.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Prosciutto said:


> Bravo, grazie per le immagini.


Thank you too


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Beautiful city.
It's impressive that there are so many stunning buildings that you rarely hear of because they are in the 'shadow' of the ones you mentioned.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Just wow


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

_*Some other photos*_










_Grand Hotel de la Minerve (Piazza della Minerva, Pantheon)_











_Piazza di Spagna_











_Piazza Santa Maria in Trastevere_











_Ss. Trinità dei Pellegrini_











_Largo dei Librai_











_Auditorium Parco delal Musica_











_Piazza Santa Maria in Trastevere by night_











_Luxometro_











_Nativity in St. Peter Square_


----------



## artoor (Oct 17, 2003)

Pincio said:


> _*I hope you'll enjoy the real Rome*_
> 
> [/FONT][/I]


Well Pincio,
your photos, although nice, present as much the real Rome as those
in Goodby Dolce vita thread. 
Why can't some of us accept that modern cities have also ugly side?


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

artoor said:


> Well Pincio,
> your photos, although nice, present as much the real Rome as those
> in Goodby Dolce vita thread.
> Why can't some of us accept that modern cities have also ugly side?


The truth is in the middle, between those 2 threads


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

I really enjoyed my trip to Rome but Spanish Steps was a huge disappointment. I thought it's one of the most beautiful sights in Rome but there was this huge billboard advert of Mercedes right infront of the church now, isn't lit at night and the steps were dirty.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

jlshyang said:


> I really enjoyed my trip to Rome but Spanish Steps was a huge disappointment. I thought it's one of the most beautiful sights in Rome but there was this huge billboard advert of Mercedes right infront of the church now, isn't lit at night and the steps were dirty.


Probably the square and the church were under restyling, and the huge billboards referred to the brands that financed the restyling.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Amazing places.

Italy is fantastic.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

artoor said:


> Well Pincio,
> your photos, although nice, present as much the real Rome as those
> in Goodby Dolce vita thread.
> Why can't some of us accept that modern cities have also ugly side?


because the ugly side, if you look better all the "other" pics, is in the city centre...
the whole of images in "rome, goodbye dolcevita?" are not in the suburbs, but in the areas of shopping and main city life...
come to roma and you'll see if the reality is good morning dolcevita, or goodbye dolcevita...

goodbye


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

jlshyang said:


> I really enjoyed my trip to Rome but Spanish Steps was a huge disappointment. I thought it's one of the most beautiful sights in Rome but there was this huge billboard advert of Mercedes right infront of the church now, isn't lit at night and the steps were dirty.


pincio is surely not agree...


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Shezan said:


> because the ugly side, if you look better all the "other" pics, is in the city centre...
> the whole of images in "rome, goodbye dolcevita?" are not in the suburbs, but in the areas of shopping and main city life...
> come to roma and you'll see if the reality is good morning dolcevita, or goodbye dolcevita...
> 
> goodbye


As I said to you, many other european cities have the same problem.
This is Barcelona and this is the historical centre:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17155902&postcount=10
I've never seen in Rome this level of degradation. But it's only 1 example.
So, please, stop this stupid comedy, we all italian forumers know that you hate Rome. Bye


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

i don't understand why ppl see the "uglier Rome" thread and keep say "rome isn't like that at all!", coz it's a fact - some parts of Rome do look like that... 
However, I'm sure it's not the entire picture -Rome is beautiful from what I see, but ppl can't hide the fact that some parts are filthy as well.


----------



## Encore (Jul 22, 2005)

Mmm lovely city! I was there few years ago but I will go back shortly.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Deanb said:


> i don't understand why ppl see the "uglier Rome" thread and keep say "rome isn't like that at all!", coz it's a fact - some parts of Rome do look like that...
> However, I'm sure it's not the entire picture -Rome is beautiful from what I see, but ppl can't hide the fact that some parts are filthy as well.


I agree if someone reports the "uglier Rome" committing himself to solve that problems. But in that thread I don't see a constructive criticism.

@ Shezan
Shezan, could you explain to me WHY you opened that thread?


----------

